# اقمشة كويتية وخياطة رجالية-معرض كبك قلاب



## الغروووب (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم...

مؤسسة كبك قلاب للخياطة الرجالية





زبائننا الكرام ........ أهلا بكم في معرض كبك قلاب للخياطة الرجالية ........

 1- لدينا جميع الاقمشه الرجاليه بحيث تناسب جميع الاذواق من اقمشه قطنيه وايضا مخلوطه او اسلاك... وبجميع الأوان...ومن اجود ما انتجته الشركات العالميه في مجال الاقمشه مثل التيوبو والتيجن والنيشينبو واقمشه الريتشي والشكيبو ....

 2- نقوم بتوفير اي قماش لا يكون متوفر في المعرض نزول عند رغبه زبائننا وارضاء لهم وايضا تتوفر لدينا اقمشه كويتية خاصه ومن ارقى الانواع 

3- في حاله تفصيل خمسه ثياب واكثر نقوم بتفصيل ثوب عينه يتم استلامه خلال 48 ساعه وفي حاله عدم رضاء الزبون عن المقاسات يتم التعديل على العينه مره واحده فقط وحين يتم اعتماد المقاسات يستلم الثياب كامله بسعرها المسجل عليها ومعها الثوب العينه بنصف السعر

4- في حاله عدم رضاء الزبون عن التعديل لا يتحمل الزبون اي تبعات بشرط ان يتم تجربه الثوب داخل المعرض

5- نقوم بتوصل الثياب الى حيث تواجد الزبون في حال الانتهاء من التفصيل وانشغال الزبون عن الحضور للأستلامها مقابل 15 ريال داخل منطقه الرياض اما خارج منطقه الرياض فيتحمل الزبون قيمه الشحن + 15 ريال فقط 

6- في حاله تفصيل ثياب عن طريق الهاتف يتم تحويل العربون عن طريق الحسابات

البنك لراجحي 174608010171239 

لبنك الاهلي 25158984000101 

ملاحظه مهمه وابراء لذمه :يجب على اي زبون يأتي عن طريق الاعلان هذا تنبيه مدير المعرض وتسجيل ذالك في الفاتوره 

الموقع: شارع السويدي العام مقابل القصر مول الجديد قبل محلات الجوالات في شارع سلطانه تلفون المعرض 

قرررريباً .... وصول تشكيلة و رسمات شتاء 2014 
من أرقى الأقمشة الإيطالية و الإنجليزية 
و أيضا خامات كشميرية راقية

للتواصل \  0114586222 المعرض

جوال \ 0551122565 الإدارة

ملاحظة__هناك ضمان على الحشوات الداخليه لثياب

**اقل عدد يتم خدمه الزبون في ايصالها له هي 5 اثواب

يرجى التواصل المباشر على الارقام لعدم تواجدي في الموقع

​*






























​


----------

